# Giant German Shepherd - TX Breeder



## ghinchcl (Mar 2, 2017)

Hi All, Just wondering if anyone has dealt with this breeder and what your general thoughts are? Thanks


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

they lost me at "100% straight-backed"


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

GIANT GERMAN SHEPHERDS

These guys?

Advertising a breeding male that weighs 200lb. I've never heard of such a thing. A lot of the dogs in pics look overweight.

I think you could do better. At least they did OFAs.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Know nothing about the kennel, but always bugs me when breeders talk about schutzhund titles and best working bloodlines when it is one or 2 dogs that are 4 and 5 generations back. IMO that is deceitful and used to suck in the novice and uneducated buyer.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Well I was just gonna do the Popcorn meme and just sit back. 

But I just had to look and yeah ... they are lying as well as highly suspicious?? Apparently you can only see the parents if you've already paid for a puppy??? Other than that you pickup your puppy at an undisclosed location??? 

And I luv how they say some unscrupulous breeders ... use Great Pyrenees and Malamutes to get big size??? But he does not ... well ... I'd say he does not need to becasue between the mix of BS and half Truths. Most likely he started with and \]has simply relabeled these guys and renamed them as "Real German Shepherds." 

King Shepherd Dog Breed Information and Pictures

If you want a "Giant GSD, looking dog" then go for the real thing and get one from a Breeder that's not lying about what he has.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> GIANT GERMAN SHEPHERDS
> 
> These guys?
> 
> ...


200 lbs ... OMG, I tried to look and find that ... but the home page "Music" gets on my nerves. That's reason enough alone to just say no.


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

I am just a pet owner, but those dogs just look kinda fat to me!


----------



## thegooseman90 (Feb 24, 2017)

Holy sh**!! Those things should come with hoverrounds. For one they're wayyyy over weight. But for two, any breeder of any breed of dog who makes a bragging/selling point of size, head size, color, etc should be avoided. The saying is form follows function. For these types of breeders the priority is those traits. Temperament, health, etc all takes a back seat to that.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

I would stay away based on what I see. My advice is, if you want a "giant" dog, get a giant breed. The GSD is not mean to be a giant breed. It is a medium sized dog.


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

ghinchcl said:


> Hi All, Just wondering if anyone has dealt with this breeder and what your general thoughts are? Thanks



Oh boy, that was horrible! So many red flags, so many issues.


----------



## Dracovich (Feb 24, 2017)

Their dogs just look fat, and I did have a fat GSD and he was nothing compared to some of their dogs. I see nothing admirable about this breeder. Poor terminology use.

If I am looking for a big dog I am looking at breeds are are SUPPOSED to be big, and I also think that if a dog is proportional, then height is the true measurement of it's size, NOT the weight.

Dang my ears though, I nearly through my head phones across the room.

If you want a big dog there are certainly other breeds you could look into. Rotties are a little bigger. I love my Great Pyrenees but their coats are a heck of a lot of work. I also like Bullmastiffs.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Aww geez, clearly the "Breeder" is unethical but no need to over denigrate the dogs. The "Breeder" is either lying (I'd say) or ignorant, but I have no doubt that if one did a DNA test on one of those dogs ... they would find Great Pyrenees and Malamute in the background. IE a dog that "looks" like a GSD but is not ... a "King Shepherd."

Nothing new there, something similar is how you get "Black Boxer's" DNA one of the Black Boxer's and somewhere back there you will find "Lab" DNA. Those dogs are "King Shepherds."


----------



## Dracovich (Feb 24, 2017)

Chip18 said:


> Aww geez, clearly the "Breeder" is unethical but no need to over denigrate the dogs. The "Breeder" is either lying (I'd say) or ignorant, but I have no doubt that if one did a DNA test on one of those dogs ... they would find Great Pyrenees and Malamute in the background. IE a dog that "looks" like a GSD but is not ... a "King Shepherd."
> 
> Nothing new there, something similar is how you get "Black Boxer's" DNA one of the Black Boxer's and somewhere back there you will find "Lab" DNA. Those dogs are "King Shepherds."


People make dogs fat, and by the look of things that's what they are trying to do. No fault to the dogs.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Dracovich said:


> People make dogs fat, and by the look of things that's what they are trying to do. No fault to the dogs.


The music annoyed the crap out of me so I really did not see the dogs. I just skimmed but I read enough to belive that those dogs are "King Shepherds" and those are 125 lb plus dogs. If people want a "Giant Dog" that looks like a GSD but is not ... no harm in that ... but you know ... the "Breeder" ought not to lie about what there dogs are.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

I haven't had a chance to research any of the pedigrees, but the thought of a 200 lb. GSD just makes me want to upchuck! Our breed was never meant to be that big!!

The founder of the Shiloh shepherd breed (Kings are an offshoot of the Shiloh) used to breed really, really big shepherds before she split with the AKC. Scroll down, and you'll see a purebred GSD that's 30 inches tall:

http://www.shilohshepherds.info/The%20Fabulous%20Four.pdf

Boeg's pedigree:

Duster's Boogey Down (Boeg)

So, just sayin'... there is a LOT of genetic variability in the GSD breed when it comes to size, and a 30" tall GSD could indeed be purebred, if that's what the breeder has been selecting for for many years.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Well, Sam certainly has a pretty impressive pedigree!

Baron ***** von Zak

I also checked one of the female's pedigrees, and there was some linebreeding on the dogs in Sam's pedigree, but a lot of it was pet breeding: dogs from no recognizable kennels, with no titled and no OFA certificates, plus lots of holes in the pedigree. The ancestors that could be traced back to titled dogs went to either German working lines or German showlines.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Sunsilver said:


> Well, Sam certainly has a pretty impressive pedigree!
> 
> Baron ***** von Zak


Um, at least the sire's side of the pedigree, that is! The dam's - not so much. :|


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

lhczth said:


> Know nothing about the kennel, but always bugs me when breeders talk about schutzhund titles and best working bloodlines when it is one or 2 dogs that are 4 and 5 generations back. IMO that is deceitful and used to suck in the novice and uneducated buyer.


This happens a lot with goats too. People selling "pedigree includes the great ARMCH Rosasharn's Tiger L+*S'E'++B"

or great great grandson of ARMCH Rosasharn's Tiger L+*S'E'++B

Well that goat was one of the best produced out of one of the top herds in the country, and a herd that linebreeds heavily. So that goat is in almost every pedigree of any animal they ever produced, and any goat that was ever produced breeding to one of their animals and it's a famous herd name so lots of people breeding to those animals. Having that goat in the pedigree basically means nothing, although I'm not sure all the people doing that really meant to be deceitful.

You'd often see that goat 4 or 5 times in a pedigree and then people saying this goat is Linebreed on Tiger...well...kind of. Some goat at some point was linebred on Tiger by the Rosasharn herd but the goat for sale that is 4 generations removed from Rosasharn's breeding...not so much.

Eventually you learn that unless you're buying an animal who is a direct descendant of Tiger, AND produced by someone who knows what they crossing will produce, seeing that animal in the pedigree doesn't really mean much at all.


----------



## ghinchcl (Mar 2, 2017)

Can you get a puppy from them with AKC registration and not be a purebred GSD?


----------



## thegooseman90 (Feb 24, 2017)

ghinchcl said:


> Can you get a puppy from them with AKC registration and not be a purebred GSD?


The issue isn't even necessarily about the registration or the dogs being pure bred dogs. They do look - coat wise - to have some great Pyreneese thrown in at some point tho. The bigger issue is it's a breeder who's breeding for size first. It's the exact same thing as bd breeders who breed only for head size and it's a bad bad idea. You'll do better to either get a giant breed or stick to the breed standard for the gsd. As others have mentioned they aren't meant to be 200 lb dogs


----------



## thegooseman90 (Feb 24, 2017)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> GIANT GERMAN SHEPHERDS
> 
> These guys?


I was just looking at this site again and it's actually Wilfred brimley selling the dogs haha


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

ghinchcl said:


> Hi All, Just wondering if anyone has dealt with this breeder and what your general thoughts are? Thanks


I've never dealt with this breeder, nor do I care to. Yes, it's good that they are health testing. I'll give them that. Everything else, though.... not anyone I'd be interested in getting a puppy from for a whole host of reasons. 

And yes, it's possible to get a puppy with AKC papers who isn't a purebred. All it takes is a shady breeder who falsifies a litter application. It's harder to do these days, what with the Frequently Used Sires program requiring DNA on males who sire more than three litters a year or seven litters in their lifetime, but it can definitely still be done.


----------



## Dionne2u (Nov 5, 2018)

I have had dealings with this breeder. If you want to p.m.me with questions I will gladly share.


----------



## Dionne2u (Nov 5, 2018)

I have had dealings with this breeder, feel free to contact me. 

**Rest removed by ADMIN. Please keeps these types of comments in a PM.**


----------

